# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  برنامه نویسی آندروید با Basic4Android

## crazy_devil

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید

خب من خیلی گشتم مطلب زیادی در مورد برنامه نویسی با این نرم افزار پیدا نکردم.چون به وِیژوال بیسیک نزدیکه و من هم تازه دارم  وِیژوال میخونم،برای من و دوستان دیگه که جاوا بلد نیستن فکر کنم راحت تر باشه.
از اساتید تقاضای راهنمایی دارم  :خجالت: 

توضیحات نرم افزار :


*زبان Basic4android شبیه به زبان ویژوال بیسیک است که علاوه بر آن شی ء گرا نیز می باشد. برنامه های کاربردی که توسط Basic4android کامپایل می شوند برنامه هایی برای سیستم عامل های آندروید هستند، برای این برنامه ها هیچ گونه زمان اجرای اضافی و یا وابستگی وجود ندارد. بر خلاف دیگر محیط های برنامه نویسی، Basic4android به صورت ۱۰۰% بر توسعه آندروید متمرکز است. با Basic4android می توان رابط کاربری گرافیکی قدرتمندی را برای صفحه نمایش های چندگانه و چند جهته طراحی کرد. Basic4android دارای مجموعه ای غنی از کتابخانه ها است که ایجاد برنامه های کاربردی پیشرفته را آسان می کند. این مجموعه شامل: پایگا داده SQL، پورت های سریال (بلوتوث)، GPS، دوربین، تجزیه XML، سرویس های وب (HTTP)، سرویس های (background tasks)، انیمیشن ها، JSON، شبکه (TCP & UDP)، متن به گفتار (TTS)، تشخیص صدا، WebView، نمودارها، AdMob (ads)، گرافیک ها، OpenGL و … می باشد.*
*قابلیت های کلیدی نرم افزار Basic4android :*
*- عدم نیاز به نوشتن XML*
*- امکان شبیه سازی آندروید و یا با یک دستگاه واقعی (متصل به USB یا برروی شبکه محلی) به ایجاد و اشکال زدایی پرداخت*
*- دارای مجموعه ای غنی از کتابخانه ها*
*- پشتیبانی Android 1.6 و بالاتر*
*- پشتیبانی از شی ء گرایی*

*سایت سازنده نرم افزار : basic4ppc.com*

*منبع : http://parsicoders.com*

----------


## hemati01

سلام 
من با این نرم افزار برنامه نوشتم که با یه سرچ تو اینترنت میتونی پیدا کنی:زندگینامه کوروش بزرگ

برنامه نویسیش خیلی آسونه
اگه سوالی داری با ایمیلم تماس بگیر
hafshin51@gmail.com

----------


## powerboy2988

> سلام 
> من با این نرم افزار برنامه نوشتم که با یه سرچ تو اینترنت میتونی پیدا کنی:زندگینامه کوروش بزرگ
> 
> برنامه نویسیش خیلی آسونه
> اگه سوالی داری با ایمیلم تماس بگیر
> hafshin51@gmail.com



برنامه ای که گفتید رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.. 

ممکنه لینکشو بزارید؟ 

ممنون

----------


## srfarzad

من از لینک زیر گفتم و کرک هم داره
لینک

----------


## rabenhod55

خوب اینجا اموزش کاملشو داده که !
http://www.parsicoders.com/showthrea...ction=lastpost

----------


## srfarzad

ولی هیچی جاوا نمیشه و وی بی قدرت جاوا رو نداره

----------


## Angry Bear

منم با این نرم افزار برنامه نوشتم، اسمش "ذکر شمار" هست که تو مارکت بازار میتونید رایگان دانلود کنید
برنامه دیگه هم 90 درصد کامل شده که به زودی قرار خواهد گرفت

----------


## dehghanimeh

با سلام
چیزی که از این نرم افزار متوجه شدم اینه که
هرکدی شما به زبان وی بی می نویسید به یه پروژه کامل جاوا در پوشه object
تبدیل می کنه بعد پروژه زبان جاوا رو کامپایل میکنه و خروجی تولید میشه
جالبه. ولی من همون جاوا رو دوست دارم.

----------


## DEATH1111

سلام دوست عزیز
لطفا در صورت ممکن سورس این برنامه هم بزارید برای پروژه دانشجویی می خواستم 

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## moalla

محیط بسیار قدرتمندی برای برنامه نویسی اندرویده.
سایت کویک لرن شما رو در این زمینه راهنمایی میکنه

دوره عمومی:
http://quicklearn.ir/?q=basic4android_lessons


دوره های موضوعی:
quicklearn.ir/node/229

سوالاتتون رو هم در تالار بپرسید:
http://quicklearn.ir/forums

----------


## omid_student

سلام دوستان
من واقعا این basic4android رو دوست دارم خوب جواب میده
من یه سری برنامه باهاش نوشتم بازار اندروید هم گذاشتم سورس کدهاشوو هم سایتم گذاشتم میتونید دان کنید یاد بگیرید
www.iranapp.org

----------


## javadyy

با سلام من میخواسم بدونم و راهنماییم کنید ک وقتی ی گزینه مثلا گزینه عکسهای جالب یا مقدمه یا توضحاتو بزنیم وقتی دکمشو بزنیم و کلیک کنیم تو نرم افزار چه کار باید کنیم ک اون کلیدی ک میزنیم صفح ای رو باز کنه حاوی مطالب و عکس یا هر چیز دیه ای .منظورمو اگه فهمیدین لطفا جوابمو بدین یا اموزشوو قرار بدین ممنون میشم :ناراحت:

----------


## mahdi7447

> منم با این نرم افزار برنامه نوشتم، اسمش "ذکر شمار" هست که تو مارکت بازار میتونید رایگان دانلود کنید
> برنامه دیگه هم 90 درصد کامل شده که به زودی قرار خواهد گرفت


سلام
می خواستم بدونم چ جوری برنامتون رو روی بازار گذاشتید؟
ممنون

----------

